
Ask HN: Recommend web analytics tool for a social listening platform? - bobosha
hi, we are working on a social listening platform and have a dashboard with charts, alerts etc. and wish to optimize the UX to A&#x2F;B test which features  are most useful for our users through activity heatmaps etc.  Not looking to go overboard, just a plain vanilla analytics tool seems to be what we need for now.<p>Any recommendations on which web analytics tool we could incorporate? I know of Kissmetrics, Mixpanel, GA etc. Could anyone share their experiences with those ? or suggest ones that worked for you at a small startup stage? 
TIA
======
_ao789
Try out my tool over at
[https://analytics.statvoo.com](https://analytics.statvoo.com), maybe it will
help you out! (it's Free too...)

------
kamlesh1089
Mixpanel

